# hub with 6 bolt disk mount?



## ericpulvermacher (Nov 1, 2008)

I did a quick search and did not find anything but I was wondering if there were any internally geared hubs with a 6 bolt disk mounts other than Rohloff (which is too much $$$ for me)

I am thinking of bolting on a tomicog or something similar and basically having a geared flip/flop hub.


Would this be completely unpractical? How hard it it to remove the cables from the hub when you want to remove the wheel? Is there any reason you would not be able to re-insert the wheel backwards after removing it?


Thanks for any help


ERIC


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

The Rohloff is 4 bolts.

I don't know any gearhub that is reversable.

I mounted a SS wheel and switch between the Speedhub and the SS wheel.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

Rohloff is 4-bolt
Alfine is center-lock (can be 6-bolt with adapter)

But I think the I-Motion 9 might fit the bill. I can't speak to how the chainline would work out though.

Good luck!


----------



## ericpulvermacher (Nov 1, 2008)

I-motion 9 looks really good if a bit pricey. I guess you get what you pay for.

Could anyone with one comment on ease of wheel removal? I really know nothing about removing internal gear hubs. Do the cables stay attached to the hub when you remove the wheel or is there some kind of release?

I would be putting this on a longtail so chainline is not a big issue.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

The 2 IGH I know of with 6-bolt ISO mounts are the Imotion-3 to 9, and the DualDrive.

Removing the hub is not a problem, the cable disconnects that the hub. However, when the hubs are spinning in reverse, the gear train typically will all be engaged in the lowest gear - which will add drag to your fixie.


----------



## ericpulvermacher (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks.

I wouldn't think that the drag would be that much more than coasting. I think I will just have to get one and see. Looking forward for the snow to finally melt and a couple paychecks. I will let you guys know if this works. Most likely in a month or so.


----------

